# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Voorhuid vast aan eikel

## mrgijsje

Hallo,

Ik heb dit laatst ontdekt: Mijn voorhuid zit een stukje vast aan de eikel, dat is opzich geen probleem want dat kan los worden gehaald met olijfolie. Maar mijn toompje (het plasgaatje) is een beetje donkerrood, hoe kan ik dit weghalen?

Alvast bedankt!

----------

